# A good binding setup guide for beginners?



## Marlon177 (Sep 23, 2009)

here you go.

YouTube - Burton EST Bindings - How to Setup & Adjust


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Marlon177 said:


> here you go.
> 
> YouTube - Burton EST Bindings - How to Setup & Adjust


Thanks. I never give youtube enough credit.


----------

